

Fastmail sale to Opera: the story from one of the owners - bkudria
http://blog.fastmail.fm/2010/05/03/fastmail-sale-to-opera-the-story-from-one-of-the-owners/

======
wingo
Nice story. As a fastmail user this makes me happy for them, though with a bit
of trepidation for myself -- change is not something you want to happen to
your email ;)

(FWIW I've been very happy with them. I'm an offlineimap sort of person, and
having their service host my mail has been perfect. I just pay my bills and
don't think about it, and when it comes to email delivery, that's how it
should be!)

------
jonpaul
Very cool. Congrats to the Fastmail team. Way to persevere when things got
tough. Hopefully all will work out and the payoff will be plentiful.

